
Teaching Alexa to ID Passing Airplanes with RTL-SDR - nsypteras
https://www.nicksypteras.com/projects/teaching-alexa-to-spot-airplanes
======
julsimon
Awesome, man. Well done! If you want to speed up your Lambdas, all you have to
do is allocate more memory, re:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/lambda-
introduc...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/lambda/latest/dg/lambda-introduction-
function.html). It won't help MongoDB run faster, though.

~~~
julsimon
[https://twitter.com/jeffbarr/status/877863723934691328](https://twitter.com/jeffbarr/status/877863723934691328)
;)

~~~
nsypteras
Thanks a lot for the tweet! I'll give that lambda link a read, would
definitely like to learn more. Thanks again :)

